# EOS Power Driver Seat Problems



## lisa07EOS (Sep 20, 2007)

Has anyone else experienced any problems with their power seats?
Our problems began in November 2007 when we went to pick EOS up from the dealer after having some body work completed. The driver seat made a terrible noise and would not move up or down. Dealer replaced the a power motor and things seemed okay for about 2 weeks. The problems returned and again another motor part and or gear was replaced. A few weeks later the seat was making a clicking noise when moved forward or backwards. Dealer said something was rubbing and "fixed" the problem. In early January the seat began making the same horrible noise and the dealer again replaced a motor. In the process, they appear to have dropped the seat on the running board area and created a huge gash in the door sill. Dealer never told us about the gash until we noticed it and a rear fender scratch that happened while at the shop. Car spent another few days getting repaired. Last week (3/5/08) seat started making terrible noises again and would not move forward/backward or up/down without horrific sounds. Took baby back to dealer along with calling VW of America. VWofA and dealer decided to replace entire lower assembly of drivers seat. Not really sure what is included in "complete lower seat assembly" but it was backorder for 7 -10 days. Part finally came in and dealer now informs me that the seat back is now not working properly. It might not seem like a big deal to not have a power seat work properly, but I'm 4-11 and my husband is 5-11. Not having the seat work is a very big problem. Anyone else experiencing these issues. I'm going to look in NYS Lemon law requirements. Car has been back to dealer over 5 times to address this problem with no results.


----------



## ialonso (Aug 26, 2006)

Mine has been working fine, but sounds like you got a bad combination of bad seat and clueless mechanic. 
Bad combination...
See what it would take to make you happy, and try to obtain it. Focus on what you want done, they seldomly offer what you want, but might be willing to acomodate, specially after screwing up so much !!!


----------



## solarflare (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: EOS Power Driver Seat Problems (lisa07EOS)*


_Quote, originally posted by *lisa07EOS* »_ I'm going to look in NYS Lemon law requirements. Car has been back to dealer over 5 times to address this problem with no results.


I've had no problems at all with the power seats.
Seems to me there is a very simple fix to this problem. Request a replacement seat! I would first go to another dealer to explain to them the problems that you had with the previous. This has to be a easier route to take then trying to invoke the lemon law.


----------

